# Sorry to harp on about this...



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I had exactly the same problem when Robbie was fixed. He rubbed his scrotum raw with the edge of the cone. You can tape something soft to the edge of the cone, that works pretty well. Like a hand towel or piece of soft cloth, fold it over the edge and then tape it to the sides of the cone.

(his scrotum will shrink and pretty much disappear after a while)


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

When Charlie got neutered I didn't get anything done either. He hated the cone. I didn't want to leave him alone with it so when I took the kids to school he went with me (along with his cone). On the way back he got sick and threw up ALL OVER the inside of the cone and all over the car. It was everywhere and all over his face....ewe..... Well, that was the end of the cone and I had to watch his every move for the next 3 days....

Hang in there.........


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just put a couple layers of duct tape around the edge--will take away the sharp edge.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska learnt to use her backleg to scatch the scar so the cone was useless.You could cut the cone shorter but not short enough for him to get the scar.My cone has something soft at the end of it and I baught at petsmart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would agree about putting a thin cloth and tape it on. Hopefully he wont need it much longer. I love the video, that poor stuffie being attacked like that. He looks like he is doing great from all that he has went through. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, poor Harry! there's a neck brace (inflatable) that you can get instead of the cone...OR (the shame of it all) you could put a pair of those pants for females in heat on him.:curtain:

Maybe he likes the taste of the aloe?
Hugs to you both :smooch:


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Hi all, great ideas there...I happen to have a big roll of masking tape that I think should do the job if I build up a few layers! He is zonked out right now as I just got back from a long walk...we saw his two best buds Georgie and Pebbles and he started to scream when he saw them (and I really mean scream!) and Tilly and Harry didnt understand why they both couldnt run and play with them...I felt very mean!

I've never heard of an inflatable neck brace before, what a good idea! Im not sure if I'd be able to get my hands on one in time...think I will fashion something myself...maybe stick on some material for good measure...


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I put a pair of Boxers on Coal .. cant remeber what size but it really helped...


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

You and Harry are a hoot, loved the video.
Harry sure likes his ball and stuffed animal.
previous posts tell you how to pad the e collar or
get the air collar, thought and prayers for a speedy recovery,
for both of you.lol
Harry is gorgeous!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow got his first hot spot from his cone after his first surgery. You can buy cotton in long strips, like they use when you get a perm and put it around the rim, then cover it with the tape...I'll bet duct tape would work great!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have gone through three neuters, one spay, and two foot surgeries, and only one of my dogs had to wear a cone. It was more trouble for her than it was worth. I was afraid she would get hurt, so I think she only wore it for a day.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

What a wonderful video. Harry doesnt seem in the least bit bothered in wearing his cone. He really is the happiest pup, please give him a hug from me.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

How much bruising do you have from that cone, maybe he could wear a nice pair of panties (only kidding Harry)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

robinsegg26 said:


> I put a pair of Boxers on Coal .. cant remeber what size but it really helped...


 
Oh NO--here we go--Boxers or Briefs--Call Slick Willy.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Oh NO--here we go--Boxers or Briefs--Call Slick Willy.


he looked really cute in his boxers...lmao.. they had stripes and he actually had a mans tshirt on too.. had a lump removed from his side and he would try to scratch it... so i put clothes on my poor dog for a few day..:doh: he gave me looks everytime i put them on but he put up with it...:


the reason for the no cone is because i didnt have one big enough to get around his neck and head... I only have one that will fit CHris and Casey..


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i used sponge pipe insulation around the cone for sophie, duct taped in several areas, it worked well.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

So hoping he is feeling better really soon! I have a friend who uses the bubble wrap. She puts it around the edges in about a two inch strip...inside and out. Then she covers the whole thing with the duct tape. It seems to work really well! Brody was neutered when I got him, so have not been through it. I hope some of all these great suggestions from everyone help! Get better soon!!!:smooch:


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Emma&Tilly said:


> but now he has figured out that he can get to his shriveled up scrotum (sorry) and the edge of the cone is actually rubbing against the wrinkled up 'prune' (shall we call it)
> 
> Also will his 'prune' shrivel right away....does it drop off? its all black, droopy and funny looking...(can you tell he is my first male dog?)


:bowrofl::jester::bowrofl: Poor Harry!! I've heard that you can use that shriveled up prune to carry your cell phone while you are out for your walks.

I put some Bitter Apple on a cotton ball and dabbed it "around the area" without actually getting any on the wound and it was enough to keep my boys from licking themselves while it heals.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thanks guys for all your help....here is the new, improved cone...he aint too impressed with it...and it does need maintenance repairs every now and then but it does keep him from slicing his prune in half!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL....Poor Harry!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

:lol::roflmao:that face!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Poor Harry, he's such a good boy tolerating that lamp shade.


----------

